# 6/23/18 PCB Pier



## airbornemedic82 (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone been watching reports and weather for tomorrow? Plan on going tomorrow in the AM, just got some gotcha’s so I’m pretty stoked to try em out


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Was down there 2 weeks ago. Bubble rigs were working better than gotcha s. I think weather is supposed to be good. Good luck!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Airborne, did you fish county or city pier in Panama and how did you do?


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Kingfish, I only fished the city this time (Russell-Fields), didn't make it down to the county. Reports I got from there were very similar. I think, according to Bay County Outdoors, the Spanish and King bite has been off. A lot of sweet water from the rains, I think. "Keep a line in the water".


----------

